# Anyone know is these speakers are worth anything?



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay so i found about 10 speakers, problem is i can't find any information on them anyware  here is all i know about them:

The model number is C0644, and the brand is Redford.
They were distributed by Altronics in Perth Australia and made in Taiwan.
They have a wide range driver.
They are 2-way.
They have a Barium Ferrite Magnet, Carbon Fibre cone, and Dome Tweeter.
They are 8 ohms.
15 watts RMS continuous.
25 watts intermittent.
I think they are about 4"

If anyone can help me and give me at least an idea of their worth it would be much apprieciated :bigsmile:

Thanks!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome :wave:

I don't know anything about the speakers, and I'm sure you already look for any information online, Right???

Just out of curiossity ... Are you planning to use them in your HT???

The power handling seems very low (15watts constant) ... and you don't know the frequency response; if they're 4" tall, maybe the response is from 100Hz or 120Hz to 20KHz, which I think is not optimal even for surrounds (most of the time crossover is set at 80Hz ... so you'll miss a lot from 80Hz to 120Hz) :yes:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! I'm actually planning to sell them, i got lucky and someone gave me a ton of speakers, i also got a ton of Scan Speak and Vifa speakers, and i found out that they are worth about $130 each! So i thought these might be worth something.

Thanks again for the reply!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

simonblowsnow said:


> Thanks for the reply! I'm actually planning to sell them, i got lucky and someone gave me a ton of speakers, i also got a ton of Scan Speak and Vifa speakers, and i found out that they are worth about $130 each! So i thought these might be worth something.


I'm sure they're worth something ... but How much??? :scratchhead:

If you got them free ... it won't matter, anything you get from something that was free is a gain, Right??? :bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Although Altronics doesn't carry them anymore, they may be able to give some information on them since they were the distributor. It wouldn't hurt to contact them and ask if they can help you out.

http://www.altronics.com.au/index.asp?area=cont


----------

